# Worth joining an association?



## keysersoze (30 September 2011)

Hi,

Are the following associations good for finding a mentor and networking?

ATAA
ASA
AIA


----------



## Spongle (10 July 2012)

I have no idea what any of those are but I have a similar desire to meet others and to share ideas...

As far as mentors go there are a few real gurus on this forum. I find thier advice concise, realistic and endlessly invaluble.

I only have one other mate that does this stuff so we work together... I am yet to trade at this point though but as my father passed away 2weeks ago a small amount of money will be passed on to me which i intend to use for trading.

At this point me and my mate (who runs his own recording studio and worshop) are in the process of streamlining his buiness ie he does what he does and I chase down the money he is owed and restruture his pricing system.

Engineers are incredible but christ he has the worst business sense haha


----------

